# Bak ne buldum; Jessica Alba çıplak.



## Mei

Hi all there!

Is this language Turkish? Could someone please tell me what does this sentence mean? I don't have any context because it's the only think that a guy that I have on messenger says. Thank you in advance.

Bak ne buldum Jessica alba ciplak

Cheers

Mei


----------



## badgrammar

It's a kind of "dirty" message - if this is not your boyfriend...  It's something like "Look, what did I find, Jessica (alba?) naked." That's probably not exactly it, but I think it's close...

May want to block that guy!


----------



## Mei

Ok, thanks badgrammar, it's enough to block him, I don't know why he said that instead of saying "Hi", it has no sense... nevermind! The name of the girl is Jessica Alba ("alba" means dawn in spanish), but I wrote it as he did.

Have a nice day! 

Mei


----------



## badgrammar

Well, you might want to wait for confirmation from someone with a better command of the language than I have...  But a man you don't know talking about a naked (çiplak) Jessica is probably up to no good, even if I didn't get all the subtleties of the message !


----------



## Mei

Hehe yes, all comment are welcome, of course!  I think that maybe he thought I was someone else... I don't know.

Mei


----------



## avok

Hi !!

Yes it means "Look what I've found, Jessica Alba is naked!" By the way is that true? is Jessica Alba really naked?


----------



## Mei

avok said:


> Hi !!
> 
> Yes it means "Look what I've found, Jessica Alba is naked!" By the way is that true? is Jessica Alba really naked?



Ha ha I don't know, I didn't recieve the picture but I guess she is when she takes a shower or something. 

Thanks for your help guys! 

Mei


----------



## Spectre scolaire

avok said:


> Yes it means "Look what I've found, Jessica Alba is naked!" By the way is that true? is Jessica Alba really naked?


 Çırçıplak değil, yarım çıplak, “She is not stark naked, only half naked.” 

 Just wanted to correct çıplak... ​


----------

